# SNL 5/21/11 Justin Timberlake; Lady Gaga



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

At my brother's again tonight. I'll update this post tomorrow.

ETA:

D.S.K. In Jail
Justin Timberlake Monologue
Bring It On Down To Liquorville
WXPD News New York
It's OK When It's In A Threeway (An SNL Digital Short)
Lady Gaga performs
Weekend Update
..Top Stories
..REALLY!?! with Seth
..More Top Stories
..Get in the Cage (Bradley Cooper cameo)
..More Top Stories
..Stephon
What's That Name?
The Merryville Love Tunnel
Secret Word
Lady Gaga performs
The Barry Gibb Talk Show (Jimmy Fallon cameo)


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Best episode this season! I wish Justin would always be the host


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Lots of good skits, almost all of them were winners, though I thought the "Threesome" song digital shirt was the weakest one of the "trilogy". 

That's the second week Fallon in a row was on SNL. I wonder if he misses it?

Lady Gaga's second song performance was beyond weird, which I guess is normal for her. 

No one mentioned that this was there last show so no one is officially leaving I guess. I have a feeling Wigg might not be back though since she's starting to get a lot of work elsewhere. Then again Sudekis has a supporting role on the Cleveland Show and is still on SNL.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

They've done the variation on What's My Name before with the same exact jokes.

It was with Paul Simon during the 1980s. He was waiting in line outside of a show, a movie theater, I think. A variety of people kept bumping into him, more and more obscure. 

Oh, you were the session player on the one song on my 2nd album.

Oh, you were in the audience in my concert on April 19, 1978, in the third row, etc.

At the end, Art Garfunkel comes out and Paul has no idea who he is.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I am old enough to remember that episode.

This week was pretty good. Always thought the singing mascots at the mall was funny. Gaga did a good job when she was in a skit.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

morac said:


> ... I thought the "Threesome" song *digital shirt* was the weakest one of the "trilogy"...


What happens when a digital shirt is pixelated?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Seth's Weekend Update joke about Schwarzenegger's movies being used to describe his current, umm, situation, was also done on this week's "The Soup".

http://www.hulu.com/watch/243327/the-soup-schwarzeneggers-nicknames


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Justin is always good, just wish they did something new with him. Gaga was also good.
Nothing about the rapture? or did I miss it. I was hoping that the cold opening would be a bunch of zombies.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> What happens when a digital shirt is pixelated?


It becomes checkered.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

For a general SNL I thought this was a very good one, for a JT SNL it was OK.

Really enjoyed the monologue, and Liquorville was very good too.

The digital short was OK, but I think they could have done better by not using those characters, I think they've finally tapped out that well.

Yeah Really?!? was pretty weak, and derivative, though part of that is the timing, SNL had to wait a couple of days to air their take on it.

Why'd they stick Barry Gibb on the tailend of the show? It's a well regarded skit, and I thought this one was pretty good, seemed odd to me they would bookend the show/season with it.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Justin is always good, just wish they did something new with him. Gaga was also good.
> Nothing about the rapture? or did I miss it. I was hoping that the cold opening would be a bunch of zombies.


"Barry Gibb" shouted "...and I survived The Rapture" when he was screaming about his impressive accomplishments. That was the only reference I noticed.

As always, JT was awesome. He's such a good SNL host that he definitely ranks up there with Steve Martin and Christopher Walken (if not, in fact, funnier than either of those).

Gaga was so good in the sketches she was in that I'd like to see her host an episode next season (I can't help but think Lorne Michaels and the cast and crew of SNL might be thinking the same thing.) She obviously has a good sense of comedy, which is not surprising, because while clearly complex and creative, there's definitely a "tongue in cheek" component to her act on stage. (I mean that in the most complimentary way.)

Fitting season finale. Very good! :up:


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Justin & Gaga sounded so good singing together they really need to do a real one.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

The "Really?" Weekend Update segment does not work with one person. There have to be two playing off of each other.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

We always love the JT episodes, and this one didn't disappoint us. Lady G did a great job too!


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> The "Really?" Weekend Update segment does not work with one person. There have to be two playing off of each other.


YES! I hadn't really thought about it that way, absolutely yes, it's very flat with just one person.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Gaga as Chrissy Snow had me LOLing.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Jeeters said:


> Seth's Weekend Update joke about Schwarzenegger's movies being used to describe his current, umm, situation, was also done on this week's "The Soup".


Jon Stewart did a very similar bit as well, along with movie posters.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Nothing about the rapture?


The only thing was Jimmy saying "I'm _Barry Effin' Gibb!!!_ I survived the rapture!!!"

Maybe SNL felt they were alienating the christians enough already just by having Lady Gaga on. 

Oh, and this was me at the end of the _Born This Way_ performance:


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I must agree - this was probably the best SNL episode since Betty White hosted. I am not a JT fan but thought he was beyond excellent. Gaga was surprisingly good in her sketches also. :up:


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

They need to get Timberlake as a regular cast member.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

nataylor said:


> They need to get Timberlake as a regular cast member.


:up: I'm sure Lorne has asked him I'd be shocked if he hasn't.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

MLR930 said:


> :up: I'm sure Lorne has asked him I'd be shocked if he hasn't.


I don't think JT would like the pay cut. I think everyone's happy with him hosting once or twice a year.


----------



## DVC California (Jun 4, 2004)

...But why didn't Gaga have to wear in _*costume*_ in the Liquorville skit?!?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> As always, JT was awesome. He's such a good SNL host that he definitely ranks up there with Steve Martin and Christopher Walken (if not, in fact, funnier than either of those).


You like Steve Martin and Walken better than Alec Baldwin and Tom Hanks? I think those are my top two, but JT us definitely the best of this generation.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

I really enjoyed this episode. The first half was alot stronger than the second half but overall it was a show. I haven't said that about SNL in a loooooong time. 

Loved the NYC old man reported skit. 

JT was great and Gaga was surprisingly good. BTW if there is any SoYouThinkYouCanDance fans here Mark from season 4 was one of her dancers.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

loved the Liquorville skit, couldn't stop laughing. JT is just great.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"B*tch, you know I ain't got no love for Portugal!"


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

My wife and I both said "hey that's Mark!" at the same time. Well actually she said "Mark" and I said "that guy!"


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I think there's something wrong with my home theater audio system. Every time I see Lady Gaga performing on screen, I can only hear Madonna.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

They should rename the show.

SNL w/Justin Timberlake


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

I'm suprised no one really mentioned the Merryville love tunnel . I thought the Taran in the middle, between JT and Hader was hilarious. I think it could have ended better, but I loved them as animatronics.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> I'm suprised no one really mentioned the Merryville love tunnel . I thought the Taran in the middle, between JT and Hader was hilarious. I think it could have ended better, but I loved them as animatronics.


It's been very well done each time they've done it. I think the joke is kind of played out, though.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> I'm suprised no one really mentioned the Merryville love tunnel . I thought the Taran in the middle, between JT and Hader was hilarious. I think it could have ended better, but I loved them as animatronics.


Love the Merryville stuff. That guy and JT do the robot scary good.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's been very well done each time they've done it. I think the joke is kind of played out, though.


This was only the second time, right? The first being Jim Carrey?


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Never was a big 'NSync fan, but I have to say that Justin Timberlake is one talented individual.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> Never was a big 'NSync fan, but I have to say that Justin Timberlake is one talented individual.


Liar, I bet you still have the poster above your bed....


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

"We gonna rape you now"


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's been very well done each time they've done it. I think the joke is kind of played out, though.


I've seen all the JT episodes, and I didn't remember another one... I'll have to go look it up now.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Devdog is correct, it was done once before with Jim Carrey.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Oh, I avoid him like that plague...that's why I never saw it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> I've seen all the JT episodes, and I didn't remember another one... I'll have to go look it up now.


I know I've seen the Merryville Brothers before at least once. I guess I just figured it must have been when JT hosted before, but maybe it wasn't him and was Jim Carrey instead. I was thinking this was the third time and at least one of the previous times was JT, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

I just watched the Jim Carrey... much better than the JT one from Saturday. Funny stuff.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> Never was a big 'NSync fan, but I have to say that Justin Timberlake is one talented individual.


Speaking of N'Sync, was that really one of the former members during "What's That Name?"


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Speaking of N'Sync, was that really one of the former members during "What's That Name?"


Whom are you referring to? What was his name?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Speaking of N'Sync, was that really one of the former members during "What's That Name?"


Yes.

(at least, I think so, judging by the audience reaction)


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I've never seen or heard Justin Timberlake in anything besides SNL or The Social Network, but I think he is crazy talented. Singing, acting, his comedic sense. It's always a highlight when he's on.

I really liked the opening monologue with the song about him not singing. Very well done and funny.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

hefe said:


> I've never seen or heard Justin Timberlake in anything besides SNL or The Social Network, but I think he is crazy talented. Singing, acting, his comedic sense. It's always a highlight when he's on.
> 
> I really liked the opening monologue with the song about him not singing. Very well done and funny.


To make it worse (better), he killed when he hosted the ESPY's and he's an awesome golfer (saw him play in the US Open Challenge).


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

No mention of His mousekateer career?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

SNL made me a JT fan. I very much look forward to his episodes, and will enjoy every one he hosts until he's right up there with Steve Martin and Alec Baldwin for hosting.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Speaking of N'Sync, was that really one of the former members during "What's That Name?"


The name they gave, Chris Kirkpatrick, was the name of a real N'Sync member, but the guy standing on stage was Taran Killan, not Chris.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

I think Jon Hamm will also be a classic long time host along with JT.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> The name they gave, Chris Kirkpatrick, was the name of a real N'Sync member, but the guy standing on stage was Taran Killan, not Chris.


Is Taran Killan an SNL castmember? Basically, I was surprised that the real N'Sync guy would come do a cameo when he was basically being made fun of for being so unmemorable that even a member of his band didn't remember his name. But if it was just an SNL castmember, that makes more sense.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Is Taran Killan an SNL castmember?


Yes. He's one of the new Featured Players this year. You might remember him from being the lead french kid in the _Les Jeunnes de Paris_ sketches. He was also one of the robots in both Merryville sketches.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

JT is really, really talented. He killed it on the monologue, and the Liquorville skit was great. But he was really good throughout the show, even when the skit itself wasn't that great.

Here's a skit where he (and the cast) make fun of himself that was apparently cut after the dress (probably for time - it was long, but it's pretty funny): http://www.hulu.com/watch/243622/saturday-night-live-mozart-dress-rehearsal


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I think there's something wrong with my home theater audio system. Every time I see Lady Gaga performing on screen, I can only hear Madonna.


Gaga goes for the shock value like Madonna did/does, but she's a far better singer than Madonna.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Gaga goes for the shock value like Madonna did/does, but she's a far better singer than Madonna.


From what I've heard from her you're right - she's got better singing skills. But I wasn't referring to the shock aspect - that second song simply sounded exactly like Madonna (production-wise and similarity of the song itself).

In other words: if you took 100 people who'd never heard of Gaga, played that second song for them (just audio - no video), and told them it was Madonna's latest, I bet 100 out of 100 of those people would believe it.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh Man! Why did they cut that?!? That was very very funny!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> From what I've heard from her you're right - she's got better singing skills. But I wasn't referring to the shock aspect - that second song simply sounded exactly like Madonna (production-wise and similarity of the song itself).
> 
> In other words: if you took 100 people who'd never heard of Gaga, played that second song for them (just audio - no video), and told them it was Madonna's latest, I bet 100 out of 100 of those people would believe it.


I would agree with that - in fact, I meant to comment on that earlier. The second song did sound quite a bit like a classic Madonna number.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Here's a skit where he (and the cast) make fun of himself that was apparently cut after the dress (probably for time - it was long, but it's pretty funny): http://www.hulu.com/watch/243622/saturday-night-live-mozart-dress-rehearsal


It was much funnier when they did basically the same exact concept, except on an immigrant ship headed for Ellis Island.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/72446/saturday-night-live-immigrant-tale


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> The second song did sound quite a bit like a classic Madonna number.


If you haven't heard it already, check out Weird Al Yankovic's version.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

busyba said:


> It was much funnier when they did basically the same exact concept, except on an immigrant ship headed for Ellis Island.
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/72446/saturday-night-live-immigrant-tale


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> From what I've heard from her you're right - she's got better singing skills. But I wasn't referring to the shock aspect - that second song simply sounded exactly like Madonna (production-wise and similarity of the song itself).
> 
> In other words: if you took 100 people who'd never heard of Gaga, played that second song for them (just audio - no video), and told them it was Madonna's latest, I bet 100 out of 100 of those people would believe it.


I thought I was listening to "Express Yourself" for a moment there...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

hefe said:


> I thought I was listening to "Express Yourself" for a moment there...


That's the one!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

busyba said:


> It was much funnier when they did basically the same exact concept, except on an immigrant ship headed for Ellis Island.
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/72446/saturday-night-live-immigrant-tale


Meh. That skit was funny (I still love the line about Britney - "but privately, he hit that") and certainly came first, but this one was different enough to stand on its own. It's not like SNL never recycles old skits or concepts...


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

hefe said:


> I thought I was listening to "Express Yourself" for a moment there...


Wasn't this same discussion had about 2 months ago when the song came out?

Horse is a corpse. Put the stick down guys. lol

The Ellis Island sketch was good. Mozart...not so much.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Snappa77 said:


> Wasn't this same discussion had about 2 months ago when the song came out?
> 
> Horse is a corpse. Put the stick down guys. lol


Don't know. I wasn't part of that discussion. Different horse.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

SeanC said:


> Oh Man! Why did they cut that?!? That was very very funny!


Seth Meyers tweeted that the only reason it was cut was for time (he's also the one who tweet-linked the Mozart skit in the first place). Which makes sense - 4+ minutes is an eternity for an SNL skit.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Snappa77 said:


> Wasn't this same discussion had about 2 months ago when the song came out?
> 
> Horse is a corpse. Put the stick down guys. lol


If the discussion was about Lady Gaga, I had no interest in her 2 months ago. If I hear new music at all, it's on shows like SNL, Conan, Letterman, etc.

And I don't take part in every thread. lol


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I think there's something wrong with my home theater audio system. Every time I see Lady Gaga performing on screen, I can only hear Madonna.


Gaga looked as old as Madonna, that's for sure. With all that makeup and the weird hair (yeah, I know it's her schtick), she looked like someone in her 50's trying and miserably failing to look like someone in her 20's. Not hot.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Meh. That skit was funny (I still love the line about Britney - "but privately, he hit that") and certainly came first, but this one was different enough to stand on its own. It's not like SNL never recycles old skits or concepts...


I still like the execution of the first one better.


----------



## Alabaster Jones (Apr 23, 2006)

MLR930 said:


> Best episode this season! I wish Justin would always be the host


Seriously. He needs to be on at least once per season. His knack for comedy is obvious.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

busyba said:


> I still like the execution of the first one better.


One thing is for sure - Timberlake's accent was a lot more consistent in the first one.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Gaga looked as old as Madonna, that's for sure. With all that makeup and the weird hair (yeah, I know it's her schtick), she looked like someone in her 50's trying and miserably failing to look like someone in her 20's. Not hot.


I've heard it postulated that if she were hot, she wouldn't need her schtick to make people pay attention to her.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Jeeters said:


> I've heard it postulated that if she were hot, she wouldn't need her schtick to make people pay attention to her.


While that may be true, some people just love spectacle and being larger than life. I guess she was just born that way.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Jeeters said:


> I've heard it postulated that if she were hot, she wouldn't need her schtick to make people pay attention to her.


that's BS she's far from ugly, I suggest googling her real name: Stefani Germanotta


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Gaga really is pretty attractive when you get a chance to see her past all the crazy costumes and hair and makeup. She got one heck of a rocking body, too.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> They've done the variation on What's My Name before with the same exact jokes.
> 
> It was with Paul Simon during the 1980s. He was waiting in line outside of a show, a movie theater, I think. A variety of people kept bumping into him, more and more obscure.
> ...
> At the end, Art Garfunkel comes out and Paul has no idea who he is.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who remembered this exact skit.

I *still* think the new skit was funny.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

mattack said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who remembered this exact skit.
> 
> I *still* think the new skit was funny.


I'm fairly certain I've seen a 3rd iteration of it as well..


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

This season, apparently...

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...ongue-kissing-paul-mccartney-still-rocks.html


> The "What's My Name" game show was probably the funniest sketch of the night just in terms of pure snark. After asking the contestants to identify a couple famous people, the host asked them to name their doorman, cleaning lady and any summer interns at their workplace. They could not.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> No mention of His mousekateer career?


You mean Ze Austrian Mouse Club? 

"Yeah, we all hooked up with one another."


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

MLR930 said:


> that's BS she's far from ugly, I suggest googling her real name: Stefani Germanotta


Very interesting note here:



> Every day, when Stef came to the studio, instead of saying hello, I would start singing 'Radio Ga Ga'. That was her entrance song. [Lady Gaga] was actually a glitch; I typed 'Radio Ga Ga' in a text and it did an autocorrect so somehow 'Radio' got changed to 'Lady'. She texted me back, "That's it." After that day, she was Lady Gaga.[31] She's like, "Don't ever call me Stefani again."[3


Wow... "thanks" Apple.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

BTW, I thought the Merryville skit was the best of the night -- I watched it like 4 or 5 times... they got the animatronics so dead on, it's just amazing to watch -- especially when Hader hits the triangle and his arm oscillates back and forth... and also how they all went up and down in perfect timing and speed. Really amazing.

And I think the Mozart skit should have replaced the Gibbs skit, which was a waste, IMHO.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> I think there's something wrong with my home theater audio system. Every time I see Lady Gaga performing on screen, I can only hear Madonna.


Same here... that second song sounded totally like Madonna.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Hank said:


> Very interesting note here:
> 
> Wow... "thanks" Apple.


yup I knew that and it's funny because Radio Gaga is my favorite Queen song.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

MLR930 said:


> yup I knew that and it's funny because Radio Gaga is my favorite Queen song.


Just think: she was almost "Fat-Bottomed Girl"


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Gaga really is pretty attractive when you get a chance to see her past all the crazy costumes and hair and makeup. She got one heck of a rocking body, too.


True this.

In older pictures (as Stefani Germanotta), she's very pretty with a "girl next door" approachable quality to her look.

As "Lady Gaga", to me she's always looked like an attractive young woman in various wild, over-the-top costumes. Not really anything wrong with that...

I read that she cites David Bowie, along with Elton John and Queen as her primary stylistic influences.

David Bowie in his "Ziggy Stardust" days was essentially the same concept but the opposite gender: A naturally handsome man in outlandish costumes.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I dont know. The early pictures of her look like she could be Penny Marshall's daughter.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

I thought it was odd that they didn't have the GSN bumper before the Secret Word sketch but they still had the original air date.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Michael S said:


> I thought it was odd that they didn't have the GSN bumper before the Secret Word sketch but they still had the original air date.


Live TV. Someone in the control room probably dropped that ball.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Michael S said:


> I thought it was odd that they didn't have the GSN bumper before the Secret Word sketch but they still had the original air date.


Picky, picky... geeze -- it's a late night comedy show... do they have to get everything exactly right? Lighten up Francis.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Michael S said:


> I thought it was odd that they didn't have the GSN bumper before the Secret Word sketch but they still had the original air date.





Hank said:


> Picky, picky... geeze -- it's a late night comedy show... do they have to get everything exactly right? Lighten up Francis.


He only "thought it was odd". Does that really deserve a LUF?


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> He only "thought it was odd". Does that really deserve a LUF?


Can you give someone a LUF for giving an inappropriate LUF?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

LUF ??


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Hank said:


> LUF ??


"Lighten up Francis." I assume.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Oh, duh.

nevermind.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Doctor Who / SNL Digital Short crossover:


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

For some reason, I got the urge to watch this again tonight after reading Timberlake won an emmy for the opening song.

Timberlake IS SNL, just as much as Steve Martin was in his day.


----------

